# Garage storage solutions



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Here at work we do alot of designs where a product called UniStrut is incorporated into the final product. I was asked to make something for a customer that would work with UniStrut and I figured that someone probably already does make it. I was right, my boss was wrong - he is pissed at me ... :nuts:

But, anyway, while I was searching for the other product on the 'net, I came across a very interesting write up about using UniStrut in the home-garage for using wasted ceiling-space above the section where the roll-up door goes.

http://www.home-garage-help.com/garage-ceiling-storage.html



> Garage ceiling storage allows you to better utilize your garage. In todays world, people are storing more and more stuff in their home garages. The problem is, most of the stuff ends up on the floor, which makes it difficult or impossible to park a vehicle inside.
> 
> In most home garages, the ceiling space is totally wasted. A lot of people pay for off-site storage instead of using the space they already have in their garage.
> 
> ...


Very nice :beercheer:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

To continue on with this - Walls can also be used.

http://www.unistrutohio.com/techtalk/unistrut-diy-application-showcase-garage-organization.html

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121430&showall=1


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Those look excellent! There's always more space to use - good to make use of all of it. (Reminds me of going to an IKEA showcase - they really know how to make use of every available space.)


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks better than my system.
A pile for everything and everything in a pile.
I really need a 10 yard dump truck and some help loading it while my wife is gone.


----------

